# Brownish Nail



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi
I just noticed that Cosmo's nail is dark brown at the tip area. I have some pics of it attached below. I tried taking the best pics I could but Cosmo is a bit camera-shy and she always moves away from the phone  If anyone could tell me why it's there, and what it even is, that'd be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## princeandbowie (Jul 4, 2012)

It's hard to tell the colour from the pictures, but it does look like his nail has gotten a little too long. Maybe the excess growth has gone brown with age? I am no expert, but that's my guess! :violet:


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Should I clip her nail then, or should I go to a vet? She is not that tame, and probably won't let me do it...


----------



## princeandbowie (Jul 4, 2012)

HappiBudgie said:


> Should I clip her nail then, or should I go to a vet? She is not that tame, and probably won't let me do it...


If you are uncomfortable/nervous doing it yourself, I would suggest going to the vet where they can show you how to clip nails properly. You could also get them to examine the discoloration on the one nail to rule out any issues and put your mind at ease. It can be tricky clipping nails for the first time, and you have to be careful that you don't cut into the "quick" (vein) that is in each nail, otherwise it will start to bleed. The quick is pink/red and you can usually 
see where it ends partway down the nail.

Here's a nail-clipping tutorial:
https://pethelpful.com/birds/How-to-Clip-a-Parakeets-Claws


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

This is how Cosmo's nails look right now. (Please excuse the dowel perch, I only used it so you could see the nail more easily. I never use dowel perches otherwise)


----------



## princeandbowie (Jul 4, 2012)

HappiBudgie said:


> This is how Cosmo's nails look right now.


Other than being a bit too long, Cosmo's nail looks fine! It's normal for some budgies to have darker nails. You don't need to go to the vet unless you would like to be shown how to clip nails ?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

It looks perfectly fine and is normal, my girl has darker nail tips also :thumbsup:

However, Cosmo's nails are a bit too long, so perhaps having the vet clip her nails and show you how to do it as well will be a good idea


----------

